# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  Filtre power builder

## zineb lak

Bonjour  tous 

je souhaite faire un filtre sur une data window 



```

```

le filtre OK 

mais quand je souhaite revenir sur etat precedent il me met les filtre que j'ai trouver en premier et non comme c'tait au debut 

quelqu'un peut me proposer une solution 
merci d'avance

----------


## zineb lak

j'ai pu rsoudre mon problme pour dsactiver le filtre ...

il fallait que j'ajouterai ces deux  ligne aprs le filtre 



```

```

----------

